# Horses



## nomav6

I looked for a horses theme and couldn't find one, so I decided to go ahead and create one, if anyone thinks this should be under something else speak up, and I will be more then happy to have it moved 

*Links broken *


----------



## Nuendo

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## JonMikal

nice perspectives molested!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

I did the search and came up blank for a Theme here for Horses. So thought I'd start one. Anyone with horse photos wantin to share them.....post them please.

Here's a few of my horse photo's


----------



## Glooomp

Most of my horse pictures are close-ups on their faces due to the fact that they keep chasing me and trying to eat [sniff] my camera.
















Yeah, these are pretty bad photos. Next time I'm going to hide somewhere and take some better photos.


[edit: crap just realised how big they are.]

[edit2:fixed]


----------



## Arch

There was already a thread for Horses..... so i'v merged them


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

hmmmm that's odd, because I used the search tool and it said there were no matches to my search LOL Thanks for puttin them together with the previous one tho...


----------



## Arch

yea sometimes the search option doesn't find what your looking for.... the best thing to do when starting a new theme is to click on 'photo themes' on the main page..... then scroll down a bit untill you can see the thread list.... at the top is a sticky saying 'themes catagory index'...... which is a complete list of the themes so far..... 

but thanks for adding.... feel free to make anymore themes if you wish


----------



## Cheyenne

Great photos everyone 

I'll post some of my horses shortly but my photos aren't that good


----------



## Cheyenne

Hi Guys

As promised here are some shots of my horses:

Fury - QH cross Appaloosa - great horse sadly not with us anymore 
















Suspicion - 3/4 Arab 1/4 Australian Pony (current boy)

As a baby 































And now


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

Suspicion is a pretty lil thang. How'd you wind up with 3/4 arab, and 1/4 australian? That's not a combination you hear of every day. 

What was Fury used for? He looks like a ranch horse, or a good stout ropin horse. 
What kinda ridin do you do?
Oh I found another photo, I took this for a lady. Wasn't a payin job, we trade off different favors, most of em horse related. 




Chance


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

Gloomp,
I just love that one with the spot on his/her nose.


----------



## Cheyenne

Jersey Lily - Suspicion's Sire is purebred arab and his dam arab cross australian pony thus the 3/4 arab 1/4 australian pony.

Fury was a brilliant horse used for general pleasure riding, english, and western


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

We have an arab/qh cross, don't know percentages of what. But I'd say more arab than qh...he's somethin else. Sweet as he can be, but into everything he's not sposta be into.


----------



## Cheyenne

JL - That's definately an arab trait  they are into anything and everything and suspicious as anything :mrgreen:  thus the name Suspicion


----------



## srobb

Here are a few I have.


----------



## the_jersey_lilly_2000

Ughhhh what a weekend, Daughters horse colic'd and had to have surgery Thursday night. Wasn't a normal colic, he had an intestinal stone that was formed around some string that probably came from a feed sack. We've had the horse since April. Vet said most likely since these things take years to form around somethin that's swollowed, he probably ate the string when he was a baby or yearling. 




This is the day after surgery. My daughter visitin him. He has an IV for fluids and pain medication. He wasn't feelin too hot at the moment.....



They let her in his stall today, he's doin much better, drinkin and eatin on his own now. Still hasta stay at the vets for another week tho. 






Friend of ours loaned her a horse to ride at a barrel race Friday and Saturday.....wow she had two great runs!!!


----------



## short5

Post pictures of your horses, others horses, snap shots, fine art, lets see what you have. I'll start......


----------



## Puscas

wow, that's a great pic. Let me see if I can find one too.







pascal


----------



## LaFoto

The Theme "Horses" has been here for 4 years, so I merged your new thread, short5, with the existing one.
And in order not only to do the merge, but also contribute to the theme, I dug deep into my archives and found this one photo taken in July 2006 (which could ALSO go under the theme "Sky", if I wanted it to, I think )...






... and this one taken in February 2007.






Does it tell that I don't photograph horses too often???


----------



## short5

Thank you for correcting things though I did think my title was catchier  Four years and 20 something posts, that is weak at best. Not enough horse people here or they are missing the thread. Oh well thanks for digging out your horse shots we'll see if it takes off again.

Another from the same day.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, if I were to REALLY start digging, going through my print albums from the pre-digital times, I ought to be able to come up with a lot more horse photos. There sure are some in my collection! But it's not like I owned a horse or were into horseback riding, so my contacts are limited to seeing them in their paddocks behind the fence...


----------



## LaFoto

I did the digging 'cause I knew I had these somewhere, taken in April of 2005, so they are really old (and they're scanned prints, not even scanned negatives, so forgive me the quality in which they now show)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





I don't know how young these foals were but they looked very young to me. There were at least five horse mommies and their young out there on that day. Too cute a sight to drive past and NOT stop for some photos!


----------



## short5

Hey thanks for the effort and lovely pictures I could go on at length with horse pictures but don't want to make it a gallery. I'll give it the occasional bump in the form of a picture and see if there are any horse photographers out there.~Zane


----------



## flygning

Ah, I love horses!  I miss my Cochise-- I had to sell him when I went away to college.  Really old crappy photos/scans (I wasn't into photography at that time) but I have to show him off anyway.  

Cochise, probably just a few years old:




Cochise being retarded:





I work with a therapeutic riding program called Horses Help.  We teach handicapped children and adults principles of riding, and this helps to improve any number of behavioral and physical weaknesses.  These photos were taken shortly after I started volunteering there, so again, not the best quality:

The horse is Gabby, I'm coaching, and Mariana is leading:




Brandi (the evil pony), with some chick I don't know sidewalking, Mariana leading, and me coaching:




Mariana sweet-talking Slick:




One of my favorite students on Brandi:




Same student "walking" Brandi in from the lesson:




A higher functioning student walking Babe in from her lesson:




Random shot of Gabby:





Then for some more recently taken pictures, I've got Fort Huachuca's B-Troop out on 4th of July.  These are completely unedited (not quite sure what to do with the terribly distracting background even if I did edit them), but still kinda cool.











And, ooooh, that feels good!




(He just had his bridle taken off after the company presented)

So many terrible photographs, but so many great subjects


----------



## short5

flygning said:


> Random shot of Gabby:


Awww Gabby looks sweet

Then again I might be a little biased, this is my boy Marq


----------



## K_Pugh

I love horses, great subjects to shoot.. i mean photograph!

here's a few from a while back.

1.





2.





3. I need to fix this one, looks like something weird at the right side.


----------



## John_Olexa

Virginia Gold Cup.

1: 






Horse Play. This is a pretty old image.
2:


----------



## short5




----------



## MBasile

as always, click the images for larger versions




























don't ask me anything about the horse, it is my ex's horse and I don't really remember any of the details about him


----------



## Robin

These are oooold, back when I was doing film and using deviantart but I don't ride anymore so I haven't had any other oppertunities


----------



## dklod

Me with champion, Might And Power






Close and personal with the champ..


----------



## Otterpop

I love all these pictures! here are some of my boys, and a friends colt..


----------



## Raze

Wow Short5 - great light!
DKLod - go Might & Power! (er, is he still racing?  )

Ok, I didn't take this (its me as rider). About 15mins after this I was in an ambulance with suspected broken neck and cracked skull! (I was ok, just a few stitches, after a jumping event).




Sorry its soooo big! :blushing: 
Crappy scan from B&W photo (Plus I know it looks like he was standing still but he wouldn't :mrgreen.
I'll see If I can find more...


----------



## sertac

I'd like to see mare and colt photograph !!
www.sps-bronze.com


----------



## dklod

Just a few from a dat at the races










Photo finish, literaly.





Hangs on by a whisker, returning to scale





Parading after the race





Hot walking back at the stables


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

My Saddlebred mare with the young girl who is leasing her - I love this shot and got it totally by accident!





















This is my two year old Saddlebred colt.


----------



## gsgary

This is right up my street 

my partners horse





2





And some i took for a magazine


----------



## gsgary

Few more


----------



## Charlsie

I just quit riding a couple months ago because of school. I miss it.


----------



## Charlsie

A few more


----------



## bradster76

Just a few I took a while back in b/w.


----------



## samquine

Just some pictures of my pony Abby
















Cheers

Sam


----------



## Silverdreamer3

I have too many to choose from but here are a few
Chloe





Lady




and a couple favs from horse shows I went to








I loved the color of this horse mostly


----------



## javier

Otterpop said:


> I love all these pictures! here are some of my boys, and a friends colt..



Wow, did you ever manage to pull this off...Sometimes these accidents turn out great as is the case here..I love it!


----------



## javier

Sea Biscuit


----------



## Silverdreamer3

my first International jumper show and first horse show pictures with my new 2.8 70-200 lens.
















thankyou!


----------



## tingeliM




----------



## lovemeformetori

My Pony's Nose


----------



## revenater

Took this at the horse races


----------



## Eveamlizya




----------



## FireDiva

He took off like a bat out of h*** when he saw the brush!


----------



## dxqcanada

A day at the Races

http://


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## greyelm




----------



## KnicKnack

Apparently the USEA's biggest even is held in Kalispell MT.. who woulda  thought?! I grew up on a ranch riding westner and I've never seen  dressage or eventing in real life before so it was quite a treat to see  horses of this caliber! My little ranch hand heart just about exploded! 




horse-9 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr




horse-8 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr




horse-3 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr




horse-2 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr




horse-11-2 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr




horse-10-2 by  KnicKnacK15, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

Churchill Downs 144b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Annaa

Great shots everyone!

Here are some of mine. I'm an equine photographer based in Sweden, working since 2007.


----------



## LaFoto

Seeing we were shown Swedish horses before - I hope I haven't put these up at any point in time earlier...?!




2889_Gotlandsrussen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2894_Gotlandsrussen_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## CourtSC

Took these on the first day I had my camera!  Not perfect I'm sure, but I loved what I was able to capture!
1.



2.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## DSRay

From long ago and far away...


----------



## Raj_55555

Ron Evers said:


> View attachment 69721



Nice horse, how fast does he run? 

Jokes apart, nice shots.. Here's my fav horse shot:


----------



## Stevepwns

Mikaela_JEPhoto2014-04336 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr




Mikaela_JEPhoto2014-03979 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

"The Kelpies" A mythical Scottish workhorse

1.






2.






3.


----------



## Philmar

muddy wild horse of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr




curious donkey approaches me in Petra, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tengger villager who offers to rent his horse to tourists walking Bromo Volcano along the Sea of Sands - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Horse in morning frost by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

IMG_0001-3 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

polo horse at Hotel Shikarbadi stables by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Feral horses of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Faces of joy. A horse peeing is always a crowd pleaser - Santa Claus Day Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Outside the cantina in a one horse town by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Horses and rising early morning fog on Sea of Sands at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## dennybeall

Here's our last horse in our backyard in Florida. She was 29 at the time.


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## ZombiesniperJr

horse closeup by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful horses but the mule reminds me of my grandfather so it has to be first for me.


----------



## jcdeboever

XT2, XF16mm, horse rescue, pleasant lake, MI


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Draft Horse

 
2 Draft Horse 2


 
3 Chestnut


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Amish Draft Horse


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor Q Auto 135 f/2.8 Pre AI, Tmax 100, Tmax Developer 1:4. Horse is laughing at me for still shooting film.


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor Q Auto 135 f/2.8 Pre AI, Tmax 100, Tmax Developer 1:4


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F2, Nikkor Q Auto 135 f/2.8, Tmax100, Tmax developer 1:4.


----------



## Rebellious




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## stapo49




----------



## Jeff15

Nice looking horses.......


----------



## Philmar

Horses and rising early morning fog on Sea of Sands at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

Gloucestershire England, 1974


----------



## Derrel

Only horse shot on my phone. Nikon D1, AF 180mm f2.8. Paint horses running.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Rickbb

My neighbor's shot a few years back.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

My 36 year old Chugger walks herself in to the barn every night... she knows the fresh hay and food is waiting.. and the apples and carrots..


----------



## Soocom1

I've posted these before, but the wild horses of Placitas.


----------



## Philmar

Even a police officer can only lead a horse to water and can&#x27;t make them drink by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> Even a police officer can only lead a horse to water and can&#x27;t make them drink by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## TATTRAT

N. Mallroy Equestrian by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------

